# aus .bmp eine vektorgrafik machen?



## aschbacher (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Poster/innen!

Besteht die Möglichkeit aus einer .bmp Datei eine Vektorgrafik zu machen?
Mitels eines Programms o.ä. weil nachzeichnen ist ja ein Aufwand
der sich so nicht rendiert..

Danke schon mal!

lg

hörb


----------



## ink (29. Juli 2008)

Moin
Welches Programm nutzt du?
Bei Illu gibt es die "Live-Trace"-Funktion, Corel hat auch sowas...
Ansonsten gibt es noch http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/
Ist aber net mehr so ganz kostenlos (3 Bilder kannst du imo noch veken lassen)

mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juli 2008)

Hi,

die Tracefunktion von Inkscape soll ja auch ganz gut sein (Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege)....


----------



## aschbacher (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe oben den von euch oben erwähnten Link probiert, allerdings macht mir der aus einem wirklcih gestochen scharfen .bmp eine verschwommene vektorgrafik...
das war nicht das ziel.. ich wollte.. die genauigkeit behalten nur hald jetzt eine vektorgrafik damit ich mir das aufs auto kleben kann also das ich 2 meter grafik habe 

lg

hörb


----------



## ink (29. Juli 2008)

Du willst es also Plotten lassen?
Da bleibt dir nicht wirklich viel übrig als nachzeichnen.
Die Vektoren die mit solchen Tools erstellt worden sind viel zu viele Ankerpunkte hat.
(NAcharbeiten bleibt net aus)
Wie schaut denn deine Grafik aus?
(also das *.bmp)


----------



## aschbacher (29. Juli 2008)

Das Bild sieht so aus:



und ich hätte gerne eine Vektrografik damit ich mir das aufs Auto kleben kann.

Wozu dienen Vektrografiken noch?

lg

hörb


----------



## ink (29. Juli 2008)

Moin
Erstmal: Ist die Grafik von dir?
Falls nicht, verlink es auf die Seite des Erstellers (sonst gibs unnötigen Ärger)

Damit wirst du als Vektorgrafik nicht weit kommen.
Denn es ist so in dem Aussehen nicht möglich (für den späteren Plott)
Du kannst es dem Drucker geben der einen Druck/Schneidplotter hat, so dass es auf die Folie gedruckt wird und hinterher die Konturen ausgeschnitten werden.
Ansonsten musst du abstriche in punkto Details machen.

Und wozu Vektorgrafiken noch dienen?
Versteh ich nicht...

mfg


----------



## smileyml (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Hörb,

über Geschmäker lässt sich ja sicher streiten. Aber warum willst du dir so'n Dingens (Was ist das eigentlich? Hat das ne Bedeutung?) auf Auto machen? Vor allem dann auch noch mit diesen Farben und die Pyramide und das Auge. Hat das was mit den Illuminatie zu tun? Vielleicht kann man das zumindest farblich vereinfachen.

Zu den technischen Dingen hat sich Nesk ja schon genügend geäußert 

Grüße Marco


----------



## Zinken (29. Juli 2008)

Hmm, dann versuch ich es mal: wozu Vektorgrafiken dienen...

Um mal wieder die Grundlagen anzuführen: ein Pixelbild besteht aus festgelegten Bildpunkten.
Jeder Bildpunkt (Pixel) hat einen festgelegten Farb- und Helligkeitswert. Wenn man solche Bilder vergrössert,
müssen Pixel interpoliert werden - quasi dazu erfunden aus den Werten der benachbarten Pixel.
Der Vorteil ist eine enorme Farbvielfalt und -tiefe bei moderater Speichergröße. Siehe Digitalfotos.

Vektorgrafiken dagegen sind mathematisch aufgebaut.
Du definierst Punkte und deren Verbindung bzw. die Füllung einer Fläche, die über Eckpunkte (und deren Verbindung) definfiert wird.
Deshalb lassen sich Vektorgrafiken beliebig skalieren. Jeder Punkt ist mathematisch berechnet und wird nur zur endgültigen Ausgabe (Monitor oder Drucker) als 'Pixelwert' berechnet.
Und bei einer Ausgabe auf dem Schneidplotter bildet der Vektor halt einfach den Bewegungspfad des Messers.
Weitere Detailfragen zu dieser Thematik beantworten Dir die Suchfunktion und Google sehr ausführlich.

Ganz abgesehen davon haben Vektorgrafiken eine ganz eigene Ästhetik und sind deshalb inzwischen recht beliebt (Comic-Look).

Und zu Deinem Bild: in diesem Fall wäre wohl die Lösung von Nesk die beste, das ganze einfach auf Klebefolie drucken zu lassen.
In dem Fall musst Du maximal die Außenkontur als Vektor anlegen - meist nicht einmal das, was aber von der Druckerei abhängt.
Natürlich wäre auf dem Auto die Haltbarkeit noch so ein Thema...


----------

